# Greyhound with very sensitive stomach



## epsilonjon (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a 7 year old greyhound called Benny with a very sensitive stomach. I've tried 4 different brands of kibble now (each more expensive than the last!) but he's still doing cow-pats quite often and has very bad wind!! Currently he's on Orijen standard adult kibble, and has been for around 6 months, but it doesn't seem to be suiting him. Previously we've tried Bakers, Pedigree and James Wellbeloved.

I was wondering if anyone else out there has a dog with similar problems and has found a food to suit them?

Other than his runny poos and bad wind, he seems happy and lively thankfully 

Thanks for any help!
Jon.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Pedigree and bakers are awful foods. James is super rich so a lot of dogs have a problem with it.

I would suggest trying skinners (if you in the UK) and if that doesn't work Raw.

Have you been to the vets?


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Agreed you should not have a deep chested breed on those cheap gassy foods. I know people suggest Orijen but I do not have personal experience with it. Has your dog had a vet check for this including possible epi? I would get that checked and feed raw or try a raw food dehydrated.


----------



## epsilonjon (Aug 11, 2010)

Well he's been on Orijen for the longest time out of all them because it seems to have very good ingredients. I'm aware the others are no good now but I wasn't at the time. I'm reluctant to feed raw because of time constraints and having very little freezer space to prepare food for the week then store it, but I guess I could give it a go. It's my mum paying for the food though so it's her I really have to convince lol. Although the Orijen was very expensive so raw might even be cheaper.

Are there any greyhound owners out there who feed raw and could give me their menus and advice?

Thanks.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

HI there and Welcome. 
I have found that Blue does great in digestion. Maybe try that? Orijen seemed too rich and yes- problems afterwards from what I witnessed.
I do not have Greyhounds, but I have Borzoi. I have fed raw for a long time. However- until it is figured out what the sensitivity is too as far as ingredients, I would suggest you hold off on raw at this point. 

You also might want to have the dog checked by a vet for a infection.


----------



## epsilonjon (Aug 11, 2010)

borzoimom said:


> HI there and Welcome.
> I have found that Blue does great in digestion. Maybe try that? Orijen seemed too rich and yes- problems afterwards from what I witnessed.
> I do not have Greyhounds, but I have Borzoi. I have fed raw for a long time.


I live in the UK so I don't think Blue is available here?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Oh rats.. Okay I can email a few friends that live that, so let me try and find out for you. I will be back.. 
And again- Welcome fellow sighthound person *winks


----------



## epsilonjon (Aug 11, 2010)

borzoimom said:


> Oh rats.. Okay I can email a few friends that live that, so let me try and find out for you. I will be back..
> And again- Welcome fellow sighthound person *winks


Many thanks!


----------



## bbz (Aug 12, 2010)

If you can get hold of green tripe, it is ideal for dogs with sensitive stomachs. If i remember rightly, it contains enzymes more than anything else that aid in digestion. 
It is also a natural probiotic and very good for your dogs whole immune system 
You could also try k9 natural, its a raw diet but freeze dried so I guess you dont need the freezer space? i have my 3 dogs on it and it has green tripe in it. I would try and find a source of the tripe too and see how you go with that.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

epsilonjon said:


> Many thanks!


Obviously there is a time difference here, so I should have the reply back soon. Meanwhile I would rule out an infection with your vet.

Here we go ( copy and paste what was said..) 
"I'd recommend Skinners. Their working dog food is VAT free and doesn't have any artificial flavours, colours or preservatives. 

http://www.skinnerspetfoods.co.uk/ 

The duck & rice or salmon & rice would be suitable. They can request some samples (which are a good size) from this website. 

Then there's Burns http://www.burnspet.co.uk/ though some dogs don't do well on this because you tend to need to feed a lot more than recommended to keep the weight on. 

The other one is Barking Heads http://www.barkingheads.co.uk/ but I haven't fed this though my friend has just switched to this. 

Let me know if you need anymore help "

Hope this helps you.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I'd have some suggestions for kibble brands for you if you were in the US, but I'm not familiar with the UK. The brand we've had the most luck with (great poops with all 18 greyhounds) is Taste of the Wild. You may want to pop over to the greyhound forum grey talk.com (take out the space)...there are quite a few active UK members with greys.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

HI lovemygreys!


----------



## epsilonjon (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everyone!! I've found Taste of the Wild for sale at zooplus.co.uk, so it looks like a choice between that and Skinners. I'm tempted to go with the Taste of the Wild since all your greys had good poops with it! I've also found a website selling frozen tripe - http://www.prizechoice.co.uk/products/standardrange/index.php . I emailed them and she informed me that the 454gm Standard Range Tripe is classed as Green Tripe because it has only been washed the once, whereas the 400gm minced Tripe has been washed twice. And also the Tripe has not been bleached at all, which is only done for Human Consumption. Is washed once or washed twice more preferable?

Btw, *lovemygreys*, which variety of Taste of the Wild do you use? They have High Prairie, Pacific Stream, and Wetlands. Also, I will check out the forum you mentioned 

With the vets, it's my mum who takes him because she's the one with the car, so I will try to persuade her to get him checked out. Hopefully he'll do one of his lethal farts whilst i'm talking to her, and that should do the trick ;-)


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

*wave* borzoimom 

epsilonjon - we started with High Prairie and recently switched to Pacific Stream because we wanted a slightly lower protein count right now with less active dogs due to the summer. The poops were a little bit better/firmer with the High Prairie, but still really good on Pacific Stream. It's been a trick to find a food that agrees with all 19 dogs (18 greyhounds, 1 staghound/sighthound mix) ranging in ages from 1 to 13 years. TOTW is a bit pricier but worth it.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

That will work!


----------



## bbz (Aug 12, 2010)

If you can, get tripe in its most natural form. Bleaching pretty much just kills all the good bacteria and the nutrients, washing it once would be your best bet.


----------

